# Ragdoll problems



## martap (May 20, 2011)

Hi,

Im planning to get a kitten sometime this summer and really considering getting a Ragdoll, as i think this breed would be perfect match for me.. But of course there are also some cons as well as pros..
I would like to ask you guys few questions, as you as "specialists" know it best..
My first question is:
I have heard/read so many different things about Ragdolls personality.. I know they love their owners and they are very loyal pets.. Thats what I was mainly aiming for when I was looking for a breed for myself.. I want a cat, which I could treat like my "baby", look after it and have it always there by my side.. But unfortunately.. I work.. Sometimes less sometimes more hours.. Average its 8h.. Is it true that Ragdolls cant be left by themselves for such a long period? There is no way I can have 2 cats to keep each other company, well..not just yet.. I dont want cat to get lonely, even if i supplied it with plenty of toys.. But then.. I also read that cats sleep for most of the day anyway and that the whole "Ragdoll feeling lonely" statement is a myth and this breed as well as others can be left alone.. Doesnt it all depend on how you bring our cat up? Dont they just get use to things? Can you please advice on this one.. Like I said earlier, cat would be supplied with toys, Im willing to do anything (apart form getting another kitty) to make my Raggy feel satisfied and active..

Another issue.. Ragdolls coat. Their coat is low shedding, almost non-
matting, and very easily maintained. Well.. But is it really? It all seems to be a little bit too good to be true.. Would it be possible to trim cats hair if it gets too long? Has any of you ever done that? Or should it be done by vet? Is it good to trim their hair? Or should it be left growing?

I have also been thinking about neutering/spaying the kitten. Once thats done, does it make any changes in cats future life? Do females become "broody"? Does anything change in their behavior? and if I was thinking of having just one cat for the time being, which sex would be better?

If you think Ragdoll isnt a good companion fir me could you suggest any other loyal, loving breed?

Ok.. thats it for now.. ( I think.. ) If I think about anything else.. I will put it up..

Thanks in advance for all your answers, really appreciate it

Marta x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

With what i know of raggies is that there a people cat and love company. i do feel that they may become bored if left 8 hrs every day. Also as breeds go any breed may have a certain write up on there personailtys but when it comes to it every cat is very different even if there the same breed in there temprement. You could go for a raggie and it not be one for being babied as for any breed. In general yes there very well know for being laid back and friendly. But then so can a persian be and also a exotic. Some bengals are very out going and friendly. id suggest finding a breeder and maybe seeing some in person to get any information you can you want to find out. personally i think raggies do like company of others if there owners are out working all day. but may be some raggie owners can tell you more.Our first cat was my baby he was a cream point persian. but he did need a fair amount of grooming. i think with ragdolls they require brushing but not as much as a persian or other longhair breeds.In my experience many cats benefit from being neutered in requards to there nature and with males it can control the need to search for females and spray. With reguards to females can help with stopping them calling each time they come into season every few weeks and also no unexpected pregnacys.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

HI Marta and welcome to the madhouse.I have a 15 months old Ragdoll male.I wont bore you with his problems as they are not normally found in the breed ,when acquired from a reputable breeder.I dont think he would cope well being left for 8 hours a day.I dont work and the most he is left is 2/3 hours maybe twice a week.He is my constant companion,like a second skin.If I go somewhere he follows and does not like to be shut behind a door.His coat I find easy to maintain as he was brushed from a baby and it is now part of his "routine"As for low shedding, everything in the house recently has had a fur coat as Meeko is changing coats.Even when brushed on a regular basis they will still shed.Supplying "toys" is great but a single cat/kitten also needs a person to play with it.I spend a lot of time throwing balls,waggling feather things and just generally interacting with Meeko.He was neutered at 5 months and has not changed in nature much,perhaps a bit more "affectionate".I dont breed so I will leave all the other stuff to the experts but that is life from a pet owners view.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know much about the ragdoll itself but... I wouldn't get a kitten of *any* breed when working average 8 hours a day - factor in travel time, eating time, sleeping time etc you are only going to get 4-6 hours quality time on average per work day. This may be manageable if you get two kittens as they do have each other for socialisation and company.

Ragdolls (and many pedigrees) are indoor only because of temperment, coat, value etc (ignoring other factors in this choice) so it is up to you - the owner - to provide all mental and physical stimulation. A kitten that doesn't get the right balance either from you or a feline companion (or heck - canine or bunny even) will almost certainly develop behaviour and health issues (behaviour just in oh so many ways, destructive behaviours, inappropriate toiletting, furniture damage, wall licking, self harm, biting, scratching and so on and so forth) health wise mostly obesity and the mental stress.

In your situation I would -personally- note, not a professional opinion, see if I could get a rescue adult ragdoll or a pair (if it is only the purchasing cost meaning you can't have 2 - running costs and extra cat is only around £5 more per week) as adults they could cope much better with you being out much of the day and if they had company -I see little issue


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

IndysMamma said:


> I don't know much about the ragdoll itself but... I wouldn't get a kitten of *any* breed when working average 8 hours a day - factor in travel time, eating time, sleeping time etc you are only going to get 4-6 hours quality time on average per work day. This may be manageable if you get two kittens as they do have each other for socialisation and company.
> 
> Ragdolls (and many pedigrees) are indoor only because of temperment, coat, value etc (ignoring other factors in this choice) so it is up to you - the owner - to provide all mental and physical stimulation. A kitten that doesn't get the right balance either from you or a feline companion (or heck - canine or bunny even) will almost certainly develop behaviour and health issues (behaviour just in oh so many ways, destructive behaviours, inappropriate toiletting, furniture damage, wall licking, self harm, biting, scratching and so on and so forth) health wise mostly obesity and the mental stress.
> 
> In your situation I would -personally- note, not a professional opinion, see if I could get a rescue adult ragdoll or a pair (if it is only the purchasing cost meaning you can't have 2 - running costs and extra cat is only around £5 more per week) as adults they could cope much better with you being out much of the day and if they had company -I see little issue


Hello stranger..xlolxx


----------



## Quixoticish (Feb 14, 2011)

I remember being told that Ragdolls were almost silent and their coats were self maintaining. Our lovely little furby is as vocal as they come and needs a lot of brushing and removing of fluff before it becomes matted, he's too busy playing to bother with mere dalliances like grooming!

We love him to bits and wouldn't change him for the world.

He's also especially clingy (he won't be in a room on his own during the day) and follows me around the house, even if I pop downstairs to make a cup of tea. Fortunately I work from home so it isn't an issue but in the case of our Ragdoll he'd be a very unhappy chappy indeed if he were left alone for eight hours a day.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I personally wouldn't sell one of my Ragdoll kittens to someone who was out working all day. They are very sociable cats and it would be unfair on the kitten. They do shed too but only require a quick 5 minutes grooming every day (or even every other day) to keep the fur from getting out of hand plus often grooming helps build that bond between you and the kitten.

You may,as already been suggested, want to consider getting a Ragdoll Rehome cat - ragsrescue or Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society (they have a rehome section) or Untitled Document (also have a rehome section). You won't get a kitten - most cats that are up for rehoming are usually around 18 months + (tend to come up as owners have split up, new baby, etc ). In most cases you will get to know something about the cat up for rehoming i.e. if it is a lap cat or not. The rehome groups try to match the right cat to the individual - not just on a first come first served basis.


----------



## martap (May 20, 2011)

After all your comment.. Even that I hated them so much.. I have got to agree..  Id love a Ragdoll but I dont want kitty to suffer, its not fair on him.. I wont be able to give him attention he needs... Its gonna be very difficult because for the last few months Ive been gathering information about this breed.. Been in contact with breeders to find out where they are expecting next litter etc.. I got used to the idea of us having a Ragdoll.
Anyway.. thanks for all your answers, really appreciate it

Marta x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Would you not consider a slightly older Ragdoll, Marta, taking on a rehome can be very rewarding? Adoption fees are usually in the region of £100. A homecheck is undertaken prior to any cat being placed.

If you do really want a cat in your situation this may be a good way forward for you.

It really doesn't matter what breed the cat is a kitten on it's own if you are out at work all day is not really a great idea.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

looks as though you have made up your mind now!

But raggies are outgoing, vocal (in my opinion never met a quiet one) follow you everywhere, coat is no non matting, but only raelly needs a quick brush, and it does shed, but only really in the spring/summer, I dont notice it but some do.

Can you not get two? As they will keep eachother company all day then be with you when you get home  This goes for any kitten breed though...

neutering does not change them, they dont get broody, they become more loving if anything after it! 

loving babies, just really lovely cats :001_wub:


----------



## Linzi19 (Mar 25, 2017)

I have a 9 month ragdoll, she is very clingy follows me everywhere. Lilly is left alone 3 days a week 6/7 hrs a day and she is absolutely fine. With the shredding , my god I have hair all over the house, even worse at the moment as she's shredding for summer.
She is spayed and does have some moment where she crys a lot but she is vocal anyways. I would recommend one all day long, wouldn't change her


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

martap said:


> I have also been thinking about neutering/spaying the kitten. Once thats done, does it make any changes in cats future life? Do females become "broody"? Does anything change in their behavior? and if I was thinking of having just one cat for the time being, which sex would be better?


All kittens other than those intended for a pedigree breeding program should be neutered. The changes it makes are all good. Females do not become broody if they have not had kittens, spaying also minimises their changes of breast cancer in the future, and more or less eliminates their chances of getting pyometra. Males won't develop the smelly pee and anti-social habits of an entire male.

Also be aware there are a lot of 'ragdoll' kittens out there which are unregistered from untested parents. HCM is a definite health problem in Ragdolls, and whilst a negative gene test for the Ragdoll HCM gene doesn't eliminate the risk it reduces it. A good breeder is using ultrasound to help identify cats that develop it, and I would look for a kitten from a mature stud who is HCM-negative which will also reduce the risk. PKD was also an issue, you should only consider a kitten that is from tested parents or who will be negative by inheritance. Only breeders registering their kittens will go to these lengths.

I also wouldn't sell a kitten to someone who is out all day.


----------

